# Japanac's macro world



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there! :cheers2:
I promissed to many SSC friends to open the thread about my macro's photos. I decided to open it in UT because it is one of my favourite subforumus, I can learn a lot about world. Thanks YF for premisssion, except it is not the right theme for this subforum, I guess. :lol: :cheers1: :cheers:
Now, let's back on the theme. I will post only pictures taken by me here. Sure, you can compare it to yours, say something more about the insect if you know, mleave a comment, subscribe or give a like.  :lol:

Ok, enough kidding, let's start:



I didn't know where to start, so I started from bug beetle hidding behind the stone, 'cause my camera's objective scared her. :lol:
by me

Glad you will like it, I will try to post some pictures everytime I can. kay:
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Worm in his great size, taken in mountain home Hahlić, Croatia:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

One more scared, grasshopper:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is my avatar, I like this picture, don't know why:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

You want good photos of bugs? Check out some of the photos in this album:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ivl_wildlife_photography/sets/


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for link, are that yours pics?
I see those pics where taken with camera with objectives. I take my photos with an normal camera, without zoom, so I need to get realy close. It's more fun that way. Btw I'm 13 and I can't buy anything like that, 'cause I have no :2cents: . :lol:
Anyway, the photos are great, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

One more:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

This one was on ceiling, so I couldn't get closer:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Japanac said:


> Thanks for link, are that yours pics?
> I see those pics where taken with camera with objectives. I take my photos with an normal camera, without zoom, so I need to get realy close. It's more fun that way. Btw I'm 13 and I can't buy anything like that, 'cause I have no :2cents: . :lol:
> Anyway, the photos are great, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


Nope, a colleague of mine in fact! She has an amazing camera, and I am jealous of her skills as a photographer.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

This one is intresting, if you look carefully you can see he will jump (and he did it):



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

This guy does amazing small creature macro photos, but he lives in Singapore and has access to exotic bugs.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nickadel/
http://sgmacro.blogspot.com/


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Great pictures!
On the mountain Snježnik, Croatia:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos, what lens did you use, Japanac?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

No lens, I alredy said. Camera model is Nikon Coolpix P7700. :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

One more from tere:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japanac said:


> No lens, I alredy said. Camera model is Nikon Coolpix P7700. :cheers:



wow I might get one myself.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Slowly:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> wow I might get one myself.


:lol: , but your camera is much better then this one (i saw the pictures, and I think it is better, don't know which one acctualy is), I guess. And one more thing you need to know, you mustn't zoom, you must get close to take a picture with it.  Sorry for my english.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Landing:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More pics Japanac!

Btw, there are new sights on my thread now from Brasília


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

guess what they are...


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 b


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 c


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 d


Flickr 上 Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity 的 e


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Sushi and udon?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:hm:
I don't understand why you have posted pictures of japanese food in insects thread? :hm: 
Btw sorry all for not posting pictures, I can't acces to my computer, I'm on the terrain and taking photos....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, but the thread title doesn't say that.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

More, more! 

Btw, there are new spots on my thread, if you want to check it


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm on travel almost all summer so I can't put pictures. :cheers:
But I can post some fresh, only for dear Cari:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

''Help me Japanac, I got lost on this fence!'':



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

''What are you doing, Jap?'':



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

One more grasshopper, I found this one in sea:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful photos, Japanac! Thanks for them


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you, Cari! :cheers:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I couldn't get closer to this one, it was flying as crazy as Red Bull Air Race pilot:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Frog in midnight:



by me
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

is it the moon in the background?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm not sure, becuase moon was full yesterday. I guess that is street light, but it looks cool, that is why this is my favourite picture of this frog. :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Well done little one, your photos are very interesting, and almost of professional quality! :cheers: There seems to be a surprising variety of bugs where you live


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ :lol:
Thanks Cat, for likes and comment. Which one is your favourite? 
P.S. I wanted to shot some bugs pics in Alps, but I had terrible weather so all the pics are quite bad. I will not post them. :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Japanac said:


> Thanks Cat, for likes and comment. Which one is your favourite?


I guess it's the first photo:



Japanac said:


>


because the beetle has a beautiful shine and is shown with such detail. I particularly like this one too:



Japanac said:


>


because the grasshopper seems to be talking to you, and saying exactly what you captioned it ''What are you doing, Jap?'' :lol:


----------

